# 8" ADC Motor For Sale



## zppz (May 18, 2008)

Do you still have this?


----------



## Zevflow (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, still have it. Tried it on trade me. Heaps of watchers and no bidders, except for a stupid offer. Petrol got too cheap and conversion interest seemed to drop off a bit. Is now a very good deal with the way the exchange rate is at the moment. Send me your email address in a private message and I can send you some details.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,
I may be interested as well, it is a bit early in my plan but let me have the details please

[email protected]


----------

